

Tag a Tune's input-agreement is even more clever than the ESP Game's output-agreement - amichail

Check out the paper:<p>http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~elaw/papers/tagatune.pdf<p>Basically, output-agreement doesn't work that well with more subjective domains such as music.   Input-agreement is an improvement in that respect.
======
ZeroGravitas
Or play it:

<http://www.gwap.com/gwap/gamesPreview/tagatune/>

